# can you suggest an online matt supplier



## GerryDavid (Jan 26, 2011)

Can anyone here recommend a good online matt supplier?

Ive been searching but I thought someone here may have personal experience with some.

Im looking for good quality but more importantly cheap prices.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 26, 2011)

Kendall·Hartcraft has a good selection, but if cheap is more important, try a local craft store and save on shipping.

-Pete


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 26, 2011)

The local one is michaels and its an hour away, and they are not what I consider cheap.    I will be selling some prints at an artistic store, where they get 25% comission, so im trying to keep the expenses down, and I dont particularly want to pay 3x more for the matte than the print.  So im looking for an online one that will sell some 8x10 mattes that are 11x14 in size for a good price, perhaps starting at a quantity of 20.

Eventually Ill get a matt cutter and make my own, but right now I dont have the $$$ for the good cutter, and if I did there are some higher priority photography things on my list.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 26, 2011)

What you want then is a die-cut mat.  I've used Michel Company for photo mounts.  They may have something that will work for you.

I hope this helps.

-Pete


----------



## KmH (Jan 26, 2011)

It's just mat - not matt, or matte.

Standard size(s)? How many?

For standard mat supplies in bulk (25 at a time), I buy from www.documounts.com.
Check out their Standard Mat Kits.

What is an artistic store? An art gallery?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 26, 2011)

KmH said:


> For standard mat supplies in bulk (25 at a time), I buy from www.documounts.com.



Wow.  CHEAP pricing.  I don't think you can do much better than this.

BTW...  I use "mat" for framing and "matte" for spray.  But it wasn't easy for me to give up the second T in framing.  I plan to stick with an E for "gery."

-Pete


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 26, 2011)

I also use Documounts for all of my mats, bags and frames.


----------



## RyanLilly (Jan 26, 2011)

Clearbags.com is similar to Documents.com, I've never used either, but they have been recommended often around the forum, and for the low prices its certainly worth tying a few products.


----------



## KmH (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep, matte (meaning low reflectivity) is a finish.


----------



## SHbaker11 (Feb 21, 2011)

This site offers a wide selection of photo mats to make your photos stand out. I purchase my mats for my pictures at BDMatboard.com and I'm very much satisfied.


----------



## KmH (Feb 21, 2011)

SHbaker11 said:


> This site offers a wide selection of photo mats to make your photos stand out. I purchase my mats for my pictures at BDMatboard.com and I'm very much satisfied.


How many other photo foruns have you posted that on?


----------



## SHbaker11 (Feb 28, 2011)

KmH said:


> SHbaker11 said:
> 
> 
> > This site offers a wide selection of photo mats to make your photos stand out. I purchase my mats for my pictures at BDMatboard.com and I'm very much satisfied.
> ...


 I am responding to the original question posted.  Is that a problem?


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2011)

Nope. 

But you posted almost the same exact reply on other forums back then, which is why I asked.

Is that a problem?


----------



## SHbaker11 (Feb 28, 2011)

KmH said:


> Nope.
> 
> But you posted almost the same exact reply on other forums back then, which is why I asked.
> 
> Is that a problem?



Can you please mention some of those forums you're referring to? I guess there's nothing wrong with responding to the questions and sharing my own experience about it.


----------



## mortovismo (Mar 1, 2011)

That clearbags.com looks the business. As does BDmatboard.com. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## SHbaker11 (Mar 2, 2011)

mortovismo said:


> That clearbags.com looks the business. As does BDmatboard.com. Thanks for the suggestions.



Thanks! I'm willing to help for this query as I have also been searching for mats before.


----------

